# Alyssa Milano Sie erwartet ihr erstes Baby!



## Mandalorianer (23 Feb. 2011)

*Alyssa Milano Sie erwartet ihr erstes Baby!​*


*Das Baby-Fieber greift in Hollywood weiter um sich. Das neueste „Opfer“:
Alyssa Milano. Sie wird mit 38 zum ersten Mal Mutter. ​*

Alyssa Milano („Charmed – Zauberhafte Hexen“) und Ehemann David Bugliari erwarten ihr erstes Kind. Das teilte die Sprecherin der 38-Jährigen in Los Angeles mit. Milano bestätigte die Nachricht am Dienstag auf Twitter. „Ja, es stimmt!“, schrieb sie. Das Kind soll im Herbst auf die Welt kommen. „Sie sind einfach überglücklich. Sie freuen sich“, verriet ein Insider dem „People“-Magazin. Alyssa Milano (38) und David Bugliari (32) lernten sich 2006 kennen. Im August 2009 gaben die beiden sich das Ja-Wort. Für Alyssa ist es der zweite Bindungsversuch, ihre erste Ehe mit dem Musiker Cinjun Tate hielt nur elf Monate und endete im Jahr 1999.

Die Schauspielerin hatte ihren Durchbruch in den 80er-Jahren mit der Fernsehserie „Wer ist hier der Boss?“. Demnächst ist sie in der Komödie „Alles erlaubt – Eine Woche ohne Regeln“ im Kino zu sehen. 

*
Ich finds Klasse 
Glückwunsch an die werdende Mami 
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------

